# SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD5770 DDR5 1GB and gigabyte mb



## vinayan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi..i plan to buy SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD5770 1GB GDDR5 PCIE..is this compatible with gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H? the DDR5 term is worrying me..
Processor : Amd Athlon II x4 635\640


----------



## Abhi_ka (Feb 12, 2011)

GDDR5 is Graphic memory(a bit different from system memory). Comes on the graphic card itself, and is used by the graphic card only. 

The sapphire graphic card is very much compatible with the motherboard.


----------



## vinayan (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks.. i a thought that GPU DDR5 had some relation with the motherboard..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

price????


----------



## vinayan (Feb 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> price????


haven't bought it yet..can't find a store near Kochin with price(or availability)..found one at lynx-india(online) for Rs.8034(including shippng+Tax)..is this a good deal?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

its okay.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

*@ op*
save up a bit and go for a gtx 460 or a 6850. Both are better than a 5770. They are about 9.5k - 9.8k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

^^+1


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2011)

@ OP - what PSU do you have ??


----------



## vinayan (Feb 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ OP - what PSU do you have ??


an FSP Saga II 500W
@vickybat - i gues 6850 might go beyond 10.5k including taxes..else i have to think about getting everything else and buy GPU later..but from my nature i will buy it now or i am gonna be really lazy about buying it later..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

^^ 6850 is more future proof and is better at tesselation than 5770 too. So adding 1-1.5k by saving up is a no brainer. Try sapphire 6850 standard edition. Should be within 10k. Or wait for nvidia gts 550. If its within 10k and perfoms good, then grab it. Even if its priced a little higher and gives a tad better performance than 6850 or gtx 460, it will push their prices down.

So wait a bit more, atleast till this month's end and believe me, its going to be worth the wait.Don't go for 5770 now at 8k. Makes no sense. It would had been a sensible buy, 2-3months back, but not anymore.


----------



## vinayan (Feb 14, 2011)

@vickybat - yes i think i have to wait..


----------



## vinayan (Feb 15, 2011)

some more selection troubles now..there is Sapphire HD 6870 GDDR5 1GB and Sapphire HD 6870 GDDR5 1GB Toxic edition..Toxic edition is priced at 1200 higher than odrinary..were u referring to ordinary edition?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

The toxic edition is the factory overclocked edition with higher core, memory and shader clocks than the reference. I was talking about a reference 6850 and not 6870. Reference 6870 is around 14k.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

Is not a HD6950 1GB stock @ 15k a better deal compared to HD6870 toxic ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

^^his psu


----------



## mohiuddin (Feb 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^his psu



yea,what about his psu?
Only graphics advice but his psu is so weak to run them.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

^^he is having saga 500. you think it will power a 6950?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2011)

Nope, absolutely not. It will blow the rig away. So better get a VX550 or HX650, for more future proof. Or Tagan BZ600W will be good for this.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats why i recommended 6850. Its good enough for op if he doesn't intend to change his existing psu. For his price range, 6850 is an ideal buy.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> *Nope, absolutely not. It will blow the rig away.* So better get a VX550 or HX650, for more future proof. Or Tagan BZ600W will be good for this.



reading the highlighted line i can do nothing much but laugh. this gives a general idea how you rate or compare a FSP PSUs. ok look at the graphs below to clear your doubt.

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4061/34663.png

so at LOAD, i expect OP's PC w/o a HD6950 (if he goes for it) to be consuming around 280-290W. or in extreme condition it'll touch 300W (ok 350W with the odd peripherals throw into the PC)

*media.bestofmicro.com/R/C/261480/original/peak_test.png

FSP Saga II 400W can provide 489W under maximum load. though its not advised to test/try to check it. so we can say it'll give 400W under full load without 





furious_gamer said:


> blow the rig away.


.

for the efficiency conscious peoples, heres comes another:

*media.bestofmicro.com/Q/D/261445/original/efficiency_80_plus_100.png

all this for a 400W unit. & OP is on a 500W. so if he thinks a 400W FSP is better, i am ready to exchange mine for his


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

*@ sam.shab*

According to your findings, my corsair vx 450 can handle a gtx 580, 570 or 6970 with ease cause it gives around 570 watts at full load or lets say more than 500. The 580 peaking out at 389 watts(system power) is well within the 450's limits even if i drop in some additional harddrives.

Then why its not advised and atleast a 650watt psu is recommended for a 580 or 6970?

Even in a thread, another op had a vx 450 and he was advised to stay away from a gtx 570.

I calculated the power in antec psu calculator and it came out to be *371w* for total system power including an x4 640, 2 sticks of ddr3 , 1 hdd , 1 optical drive, 2 120mm fans, 1 regular desktop motherboard and a radeon 6950 taking cpu overclocking and gpu overclocking out of the picture.

Now is it okay for a saga 2 400 or 500 to power this rig? Is it recommended in the safest possible way?


----------



## vinayan (Feb 16, 2011)

is a change in specs required in useful threads like PC Buying Guide? for HD5770 itself FSP Saga 500W is recommended there..or are we missing something really important?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually sam is right. Vicky those psu calcs give very very high answer imo. 

And i think its our mental state and doubtfulness which doesnt allow us to recommend vx450 for 570  though it will handle it imo.

but that saga 400 is just great. I am proud of my psu. Good work sammy boy  :thumbsup:

Vinayan i have put up saga coz its vfm and superb.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ If an FSP SAGA II 400 can handle a 6950 then a vx 450 can handle a 570 rather easily. Atleast the above results speak it. Even a 580 sli consumes 620 watt for total system. Then why even an hx 850 is not advised for a 580 sli rig and we go for 1000 -1200 watt psu's?  I think there is much more to it.

Let someone else throw some light on this. Its rather an interesting topic to discuss. Will clear many doubts.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2011)

@vicky, FSP is a OEM & makes PSU for themselves as well as for others. their Everest or Blue Storm can be in line with Corsair (should be). but the Saga II is more of a value oriented line. so if its a 500W, its safe to go till 400W of load power. cause over time the PSU will degrade & the max power it can provide will come down. 

so its always advised to get a PSU with a 10-15% extra wattage then the amount required. so in case of OP's case, if his PC eats away 350W, a 400-450W will do fine. so as he has a 500W PSU (not generic) so i feel its safe. 

about your PSU, i think GTX470/570 is the limit. cause under full load if PSU offers 500W, with a GTX570 attached your PC's power needs will be around 400W. also the 12V current supplied by VX450W should be higher then a FSP saga II 500W.

to support my claims, look at this  page. Dell were (i don't know if they still sell this unit) using a Delta 460W (not the best in the world, should be same as FSP) to power a HD5870. which may freakout most peoples who haven't heard about Delta (read comments).



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> And i think its our mental state and doubtfulness which doesnt allow us to recommend vx450 for 570  though it will handle it imo.



VX450W will be forced to its limit with a GTX570. cause its not just the card but the temperature conditions too do take a toll on the PSU. & without proper ventilation, the efficiency & load power offered by the PSU will come down with time. thats why i checked my comments well before posting.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but that saga 400 is just great. I am proud of my psu. Good work sammy boy  :thumbsup:



yup. Saga II 400W is a value PSU but offers good performance  i just hope it doesn't fall short on the safety dept like Cooler Master.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ If an FSP SAGA II 400 can handle a 6950 then a vx 450 can handle a 570 rather easily. Atleast the above results speak it. Even a 580 sli consumes 620 watt for total system. Then why even an hx 850 is not advised for a 580 sli rig and we go for 1000 -1200 watt psu's?  I think there is much more to it.



in 1 line suggestion: keep a difference of ~100W between the PC's requirement & the PSU's rated power to keep the PSU as well as the components safe (valid for PSU upto 500W & not generic). 

so if you follow my above stated rule (& a little head), 
VX450W = 570.
FSP Saga II 500W = HD6970.
CX400W & FSP Saga II 400W = HD6950 & GTX460.

though this is still a rough idea. looking at the wattage the last 2 PSU provided in the test done in TH & the power requirements given by Anandtech, this look possible. 



vickybat said:


> Let someone else throw some light on this. Its rather an interesting topic to discuss. Will clear many doubts.



once this topic is solved, we'll have a better understanding which PSU is safe for a particular rig without wasting too much cash on the PSU alone.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

i agree sam. we should add some 100-150w more as psu looses its ability to deliver rated power after sometime and to be tension free for future upgrades. moreover psu has max efficieny in general when we pull 40-60% load from it. thats why higher wattage is suggested.

also we need to see 12v reading. and saga II 400w manages 336watts easily and happily. good enough for upto 6850. imo. 460 is better off on saga II 500w as furmark shows 331w with i7 920. just to be safe with longitivity of psu 

any one found saga II 500w total 12v amps?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ i guess thats 336 watts and not amps?

*@ sam.shab
*
So in other words, you are saying an Fsp saga II 500 can easily power a 6970 and my corsair vx 450 can easily power a gtx 570? I was again calculating in antec psu calculator. My present system with a gtx 570 will draw *441 w* on load and that too the processor and gpu at stock. And thats not a 100w headroom.

Can you still say its enough? An fps saga II is 2k whereas corsair vx 550, seasonic s211 520w and others are more than double the price. What extra do they provide apart from build quality? By build quality, i mean better capacitors(read japanese) etc.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2011)

but i have 1 last big doubt. is it safe to run a GTX460 on a FSP 400W? follow my calculation, its safe but i doubt my own words.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

vicky see the consumption of 570 in that review above. they used an i7 920 more power hungry. but still 570 in furmark consumes around 440w with 920~ so i think you are better off with 550vx or everest/epsilon 500.

sammy see my previous post.

and it was watts. edited vicky 

and even everst and epsilon 500 are 4.2k..more solid build then i suppose. and higher efficiency > 85%(as on fsp website, still to see the reviews)


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

@ Sam.shab  & Jaskanwar 

I think we need some more people to throw some light here.  I am getting bit confused.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

yup i will appreciate some others to reply..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

two threads simultaneously. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...good-pc-psus-under-rs-2500-a.html#post1334785

mods should combine these posts in a thread IMO


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2011)

whats the confusion about?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

Baba whether to suggest fsp for high end.

Guys reviews of everest and epsilon were not satisfying. 
will post them tomorrow.

But those were 2006, 2008 reviews. I think we should wait for aurum to give more clear current picture.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2011)

high end multi gpus if u are talking about then its better to get better stuff
although FSP is a well reputed brand and i have seen in many testing and benchmarks FSP is performing pretty well


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

ya. corsair is best for high end. fsp saga II is good value psu fr budget users.

see these -
FSP Everest 1010w - FSP Everest 1010w Power Supply | [H]ard|OCP
FSP Everest 700W Review

what you say guys? 
i think as those were 2008 reviews, we should wait for aurum to give more clear current picture.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 18, 2011)

Reading reviews all over the net, i found something interesting. 

FSP's play better if it's 500W and below. And anything above that simply fail to do what it supposed to do, or simply sucks.....

So better suggest Tagan, Antec or Corsair.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

My brand choices are seasonic, antec and corsair. I think nothing more is required apart from these. Fsp's can be suggested for budget customers and the 500watt should be suggested upto a 6850 level of card. Not more than that imo.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 18, 2011)

+1

Seasonic and Tagan is alternatives and i've seen all guys recommending CX/VX.

My pick is Tagan StoneRock series


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> My brand choices are seasonic, antec and corsair. I think nothing more is required apart from these. Fsp's can be suggested for budget customers and the 500watt should be suggested upto a 6850 level of card. Not more than that imo.


Completely agree with this bro.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

ya now all the way to seasonic and corsair and antec for high end.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2011)

silverstone not to be forget


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

yup baba


----------

